# Online Paramedic Program



## EchoMikeTango (Oct 8, 2009)

I am an EMT - B in new jersey, and as most of you know we don't make much. I have to work 2 jobs to pay the bills. 

I got in to EMT because i love the feild and I eventually want to become a PA. 

The problem is still money.

My long term goal to to become a Paramedic, and then a PA down the road. 

The question I have is, Has anyone taken an Online paramedic course.

I have reviewed the information, and it looks interesting. The only reason i would choose this is because it takes so long to get into a medic school where I live here. you have to be sponsored da da da da...

AND, if I do get my Paramedic Education online and pass the national tests, would I have a problem getting a job because of it?

Thanks 

ROB


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't see how you'd be able to do it.  In New Jersey, Paramedics are all employed by the various MICU projects - MONOC, UMDNJ, etc.  In order to get into a paramedic school, you have to be sponsored by one of those projects, who have to agree to sponsor your clinicals.  Most of them are matched up with one of the community college paramedic didactic programs - Monoc with Ocean County College, UMDNJ with Camden County and Union County...  

So, without that sponsorship, you won't be able to do do the clinicals to get a paramedic cert.  Even if you went to PA, you'd still need a program to sponsor you for reciprocity into NJ.  

I don't think it's workable.  And that's not even getting into what sort of paramedicine education you get from an online program.


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Oct 8, 2009)

When i spoke to the program director, they told me that most of the didactic is online. there a period of 8 weeks ( 4 for the intermediate , and 4 - 6 for the paramedic) where i would have to travel to TX to do practicals and clinical. 

They told me that the way i would transfer over to NJ is through the national registry. 

does that make since?


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 8, 2009)

EMTRob said:


> When i spoke to the program director, they told me that most of the didactic is online. there a period of 8 weeks ( 4 for the intermediate , and 4 - 6 for the paramedic) where i would have to travel to TX to do practicals and clinical.
> 
> They told me that the way i would transfer over to NJ is through the national registry.
> 
> does that make since?



As I said, to transfer from Texas to New Jersey, you need the sponsorship of a MICU project that is willing to hire you.  Things are very different in NJ than in the rest of the country in terms to the availablility of ALS services.  

I know that a lot of places are looking for Medics, so maybe they are willing to sponsor you, even though you'll go through a period where you have a temporary license, and have to take a refresher and a preceptorship.

But honestly, if you want to work as an EMT-P in New Jersey, you should just go to school in New Jersey.  That's where you'll make all the connections you need to get a job afterwards.  Yes, it's a big sacrifice, and yes, most medic programs here are two years long (approximately), but at the end, you'll be better off.


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Oct 8, 2009)

Totally understand that I would be better off. I have no issue with going to school here. It just seems impossible to get sponsored. 

especially with these hard economic times. 

Just looking for a different route. Even if i didn't have to work in new jersey. 

but, Thank you.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 8, 2009)

I take it you're looking at TrainingDivision based out of Crowley?


Texas is an NREMT state, so once you finish the diadetic portion you can take the NREMT.  Is NJ NREMT?  If so, the reciprocity shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Oct 8, 2009)

> I take it you're looking at TrainingDivision based out of Crowley?



yes. That is what i was looking at . 

however, EMSLaw, i was looking at Union CC, is there class only a year long?

On the website it said that it went from August till June. Is that it? or is it 2 years?

Class times M & W 4pm - 8pm and Sat 8am - 430

is it a year, or is it 2? do you know. i know I have a lot of questions, but... i am not getting any younger, and I really want to get the ball rolling.


----------



## EMSLaw (Oct 8, 2009)

EMTRob said:


> yes. That is what i was looking at .
> 
> however, EMSLaw, i was looking at Union CC, is there class only a year long?
> 
> ...



I believe that it's a year of didactic work, then you have to complete your clinicals before you're eligible to sit for the exam and get licensed.  

NJ is a NREMT state for Paramedics, but in order to get reciprocity, a MICU project still has to sponsor you.  So, that means that reciprocity can still be a "problem."


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Oct 8, 2009)

so if after a year of didactic course work. how long will the clinical take?

is it based on how often you are available? of can you do it rather quickly?


----------



## timmy84 (Oct 9, 2009)

EMTRob said:


> so if after a year of didactic course work. how long will the clinical take?
> 
> is it based on how often you are available? of can you do it rather quickly?



It is probably a mix of how often you are available and how many clinical spots the sponsoring hospitals have open.  My school actually assigns them to me, so I have no say when it comes time for that, some of the other programs in my area let the students pick from a list of open times (first come first serve).  It's not just one clinical remember, you have to have an opening in ER, OR, OB, ICU, and then lot's of time on the rig precepting.  I have to have a minimum of 300 hours in the hospital and 350 hours in the ambulance as a precept.  That will take a while...  Though I know of some schools that will let you sleep on a 24 hour ALS engine and count it towards your ambulance time, I don't think I would want those paramedics responding to my emergency.


----------



## SES4 (Oct 25, 2009)

Did you try Camden County College's program through Virtua Health.  They have a hybrid program where you do the classroom portion online and clinical on site.  

As far as cost: if you fall under a certain income, provided you file a FAFSA now, you may qualify for a sizeable Federal Pell Grant (grant= you do not owe anything if you successfully complete the credits) that covers a very sizeable chunk of tuition and associated fees. 

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## traumaangel26 (Oct 31, 2009)

I did my paramedic class online.  We met once every three weeks to take a test and did r clinical hours needed per semester.  I do not recommend this way.  You have to teach yourself everything.  You will have questions on things and not able to ask like you would in a class.  I recommend sitting in a class.  Paramedic school is hard enough with all the clinical time you have to put in not to just sit through a class and be taught and be able to ask questions.


----------



## SES4 (Nov 1, 2009)

traumaangel26 said:


> I did my paramedic class online.  We met once every three weeks to take a test and did r clinical hours needed per semester.  I do not recommend this way.  You have to teach yourself everything.  You will have questions on things and not able to ask like you would in a class.  I recommend sitting in a class.  Paramedic school is hard enough with all the clinical time you have to put in not to just sit through a class and be taught and be able to ask questions.



With all due respect you do not know the structure of the program that we are referring to.  This program has and continues to produce confident and solid medics.  As far as questions are concerned, someone will always get back to you via PHONE or e-mail ASAP.


----------



## reaper (Nov 1, 2009)

SES4 said:


> With all due respect you do not know the structure of the program that we are referring to.  This program has and continues to produce confident and solid medics.  As far as questions are concerned, someone will always get back to you via PHONE or e-mail ASAP.



How do you know that it produces solid medics? Do you have experience outside of that school? DO you have experience with medics outside of NJ?

That is like an EMT saying their instructors were the best around. How do they know, have they any experience with other instructors?

It has been proven that unless you have a wealth of medical knowledge going into an online course, you will not come out with the best education. 

People that have prior medical experience can excel in these courses. For a normal EMT, they are not the best choice. The medical field is not the place to "get it fast".


----------

